# How To Report Ride Ended Early?



## Brent Brotine (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm a fairly new driver, and today I accidentally swiped my phone to end the ride after twenty seconds while putting the phone on a dashboard cradle. Wasn't sure how to handle, and I had the passenger re-request the trip which I know wasn't right because she wound up being charged twice. Tried to send Uber a message under "wrong rider" which I know wasn't right but there's no category for this screw-up. It's been handled after three emails to support, but what should I have done at the time? Thanks.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

I would just complete the trip...noting any stops and final drop off...then do "I need a fare review"

a lot of times the rider already has their destination entered, and you'll be given approximately the correct fare.


----------



## Brent Brotine (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks, Goober -- much better idea. She did have the destination entered, and you're right, it would have been easier to just continue like nothing happened!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Brent Brotine said:


> I'm a fairly new driver, and today I accidentally swiped my phone to end the ride after twenty seconds while putting the phone on a dashboard cradle. Wasn't sure how to handle, and I had the passenger re-request the trip which I know wasn't right because she wound up being charged twice. Tried to send Uber a message under "wrong rider" which I know wasn't right but there's no category for this screw-up. It's been handled after three emails to support, but what should I have done at the time? Thanks.


Just eat it and request fair review. Note down the pertinent info from the waybill when you email your partners account about which fair it was.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> Note down the pertinent info from the waybill when you email your partners account about which fair it was.


When I have fare/trip errors to correct, I email my local CSRs with the details and they straighten it all out. No big deal.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Brent Brotine said:


> what should I have done at the time? Thanks.


Kick the pax out and go back online.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Brent Brotine said:


> I'm a fairly new driver, and today I accidentally swiped my phone to end the ride after twenty seconds while putting the phone on a dashboard cradle. Wasn't sure how to handle, and I had the passenger re-request the trip which I know wasn't right because she wound up being charged twice. Tried to send Uber a message under "wrong rider" which I know wasn't right but there's no category for this screw-up. It's been handled after three emails to support, but what should I have done at the time? Thanks.





Brent Brotine said:


> I'm a fairly new driver, and today I accidentally swiped my phone to end the ride after twenty seconds while putting the phone on a dashboard cradle. Wasn't sure how to handle, and I had the passenger re-request the trip which I know wasn't right because she wound up being charged twice. Tried to send Uber a message under "wrong rider" which I know wasn't right but there's no category for this screw-up. It's been handled after three emails to support, but what should I have done at the time? Thanks.


POST # 1 /@Brent Botine: Hello and Wel-
come
to the UP.Net Forums from Balmy Marco
Island, Florida and Happy St. Patrick's Day.

Good job picking out a National/Int'l.
Forum in which to Post your Question.
Many New Drivers limit themselves to
their City's Group. The more Members
(10,000+ now) that get to know you, the
more Access to Help is available.

It would behoove you to Update your Pro-
file/Avatar Surround to at least reflect the 
Region, if not the City in which you drive.

Accurate Advice can't be given about the
U.S. in general, unless you're from Very
Far Away! You'll be amazed, confused
and surprised by "convos" with "furners".

The UPNF is a Searchable Database of
almost 215,000 Posts/Replies that repre-
sent the Combined Wisdom of the Mem-
bership without which your chances of
$uccess are slim.

UPNF is the
World's Largest Source of alerts/ "inside"
info/linked articles and news about the
TNC Experience, in General, and the Men-
ace that is #[F]Uber, specifically.

Seek out the Notable and Well-Known 
Members in your Area as Mentors,
for that is What They Do.

Use #[F]Uber.
Don't let #[F]Uber use you.
Benevolent Bison, out.


----------



## Tony from New Jersey (Jan 21, 2015)

Brent Brotine said:


> I'm a fairly new driver, and today I accidentally swiped my phone to end the ride after twenty seconds while putting the phone on a dashboard cradle. Wasn't sure how to handle, and I had the passenger re-request the trip which I know wasn't right because she wound up being charged twice. Tried to send Uber a message under "wrong rider" which I know wasn't right but there's no category for this screw-up. It's been handled after three emails to support, but what should I have done at the time? Thanks.


Once I accidently did the same, "end trip". I told the customer and asked to request again and offered to pay her the min fare $5.00 since she will be charged 5.00 minimum. Yes I had to suffer little loss but I salvaged the situation by paying her cash 5.00 to make her whole. Customer was reluctant to request trip again because of the double charge.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Brent Brotine said:


> I'm a fairly new driver, and today I accidentally swiped my phone to end the ride after twenty seconds while putting the phone on a dashboard cradle. Wasn't sure how to handle, and I had the passenger re-request the trip which I know wasn't right because she wound up being charged twice. Tried to send Uber a message under "wrong rider" which I know wasn't right but there's no category for this screw-up. It's been handled after three emails to support, but what should I have done at the time? Thanks.


You handled it perfectly. I made the same boo-boo Sunday afternoon. I just had pax request a fresh ride, I accepted ping, and we motored on. No harm, no foul.


----------



## RobertVan (Apr 14, 2015)

Are we even allowed to refund fares cash? Out of our own pockets?


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

RobertVan said:


> Are we even allowed to refund fares cash? Out of our own pockets?


Yes, of course. In Uber's logic of always privileging the rider's interests over the driver's, you can give the rider bottled water, candy, cash, your time for free after you arrive to the pick up point and they make you wait, or anything that the passenger may wish. All in order to "provide a 5 star experience" -- haven't you heard of paying out of your own pocket for data to Spotify your passenger ?

But if it happens the other way around, for example the rider giving you a cash tip, then it's totally frowned upon by Uber.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Agreed. It's much easier to just keep rolling and have support fix your fare. There are some instances where, even though the rider is in your car, their ping will go to other drivers and they have to cancel and re-request until you get it.


----------

